# custom double din center console mk3 golf



## cookboy (Feb 23, 2010)

i'm in the process of makeing a double din opening in my center console. i think i'm going to want to wrap it in some kind of faboric when i'm done, just not sure how hard this would be. i would love to use suade, but i'm thinking that it would be very difficult to do. any sugestions would be great. or any other ideas of what i could do.


----------



## cookboy (Feb 23, 2010)

anybody?


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

You mean like wrap the whole center console in suede? 

Should be pretty easy. For places with holes, like shift boot and radio mount, you would want to cut frills or lots of little triangle around the edge so that gluing the pieces into the inside edge of the hole is easier and leaves the material wrinkle free.


----------



## cookboy (Feb 23, 2010)

thanks for the info. you don't think that that first bend coming down is going to cause the faboric to fold?


----------

